# Help Creating This Face Molding



## SwordofGabriel (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm near completion of a French Armoire and wanting to try something different. I would appreciate any tips and "How To's" on creating the compound moldings on the face of the doors. I have attached a picture of a similar design I would like to create but really have no idea where to begin as I have never completed a door in this fashion before. The idea that I have is rough cutting the shape of the piece from a solid panel using a band saw then using a router/table to complete the profiling and making it as a complete single unit. I saw CabinetMans Mahogany Bar and the way he created the molding there but that just doesn't apply here. BTW, i know it's an old post......but Awesome work my friend. Thanks guys........looking forward to the comments and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd probably draw the design out to scale on a piece of cardboard, cut it out once I was happy with all the dimensions and transfer it onto a piece of MDF. Then cut and rout the MDF as my proto-type before spending all that time on my good piece.

My only concern for cutting it out of a single piece of hardwood would be it cracking somewhere during a climate change.

Very ambitious, can't wait to see the pics of it done.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

To me , each applied panel looks like four pieces mitered together...four different patterns in total. I would start with MDF as Joesdad suggested. Then use a table router set-up...cutting the profile face down...It`s hard to see the actual profile in the photo, but, three bits may be needed with three different passes. If the Armoire in the photo is actually solid wood...and not molded...I would guess it was done with a Pin-router. Rick


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/member.php?u=5370 SwordofGabriel This may be to long way about it but here goes. I would start by making a jig out of plywood that will hold 4 pieces of 1x4 wood in the general shape your trim will be. Then make a template out of mdf, the shape ( outside measurement) your trim is going to be. Lay the template on top of the jig holding the 1x4s, and use a router with a center guide around a straight bit to cut around the template. You will need to make a template to cut the inside cut as well. Then you can route the pattern on both sides of the trim. I am sorry if this doesnt make sence, The picture in my head is as clear as daylight.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's very possible that the moulding pictured isn't even wood. The furniture industry has replicated all kinds of moulding in plastics that look exactly like wood. If they are wood it's possible they were done with an overhead router, or by computer.

But, to try to make a similar moulding, as it was said make a flat pattern of both the inside and outside lines of the entire panel moulding out of plywood or MDF. Cut and miter wide enough sections to overhang the pattern on both sides. From the back of the pattern, screw the sections to the pattern (all miters are already joined and glued together). 

Using a pattern bit with a bearing, trim off all the overhang. Using whatever profiles that will closely resemble a desired moulding they can be run on the face.


----------



## SwordofGabriel (Sep 6, 2008)

*Great ideas*

Thanks for all the input guys. Alot of great ideas there. I'm sure I'll use every one of them in this project. It is really trying my skill. I'll be posting the pics when I'm finished.....but no sneek peaks......lol. It will be one complete reveal. Glad I found this site. It's great to see guys who share the same intrests. Not many around here. Not even a single woodworking guild. We have a couple of cabinet shops but the way they act you'd think I was trying to steal their business....Go figure. Anyway, thanks so much. Great ideas. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll bet it's plastic. My Mother had one just like it.


----------



## goingenoan (May 24, 2008)

How's your project coming along? Looks like quite the undertaking! That is a beautiful piece that you show in your thread. I was wondering if the sides of the case are s-shaped or is that just distortion in the pic? If it is indeed curved and you are reproducing this piece then I would guess there is a lot of work involved. 
Wish you all the best in your endevour:yes:

_____________________________
Work to live, not live to work!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You people continue to amaze me with your talents. I could not even begin to imagine how I would make any of that Armoire except for the flat doors. It looks like every other piece is rounded to some extent.

G


----------

